# Stitched Monster Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my stitched monster nail design.
 
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you! 
Samantha Beauty


----------



## ayishakouri (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, superb design. I just love it, especially the colour of your nail polish. Last month I did a nail art in The Nail Place. Just look at my design.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice, i love your nail design!! So festive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

